# Hematoma evacuation



## jperkins (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the appropriate CPT code for evacuation of a hematoma from a pacemaker pocket? This is not really a pocket revision I don't think but I cannot find another CPT code that fits.


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Check out codes 10140, 10160 or 10180, these might be more appropriate.

Doreen


----------

